# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  بی دقتی موقع حل سوالات

## rezzanr

سلام شما هم از اینجوری بی دقتیا زیاد دارین؟ مثلا وقتی جسم به زمین بر خورد میکنه و بر میگرده برای تعیین تکانه باید علامت سرعتا قرینه بشه بعد تفریق انجام بشه. ولی من حواسم نیست بدون تغییر علامت سرعت تفریق میکنم. چیکار کنم؟

----------


## Fatemehiyy

> سلام شما هم از اینجوری بی دقتیا زیاد دارین؟ مثلا وقتی جسم به زمین بر خورد میکنه و بر میگرده برای تعیین تکانه باید علامت سرعتا قرینه بشه بعد تفریق انجام بشه. ولی من حواسم نیست بدون تغییر علامت سرعت تفریق میکنم. چیکار کنم؟


سلام
چیز طبیعی هست که اکثر ما دچارش میشیم
راه حلش حل تمرین خیلی زیاده  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Hans_Landa

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rezawww


سلام شما هم از اینجوری بی دقتیا زیاد دارین؟ مثلا وقتی جسم به زمین بر خورد میکنه و بر میگرده برای تعیین تکانه باید علامت سرعتا قرینه بشه بعد تفریق انجام بشه. ولی من حواسم نیست بدون تغییر علامت سرعت تفریق میکنم. چیکار کنم؟


یادمه مشاور ما تو دبیرستان می گفت بی دقتی های خیلی ضایع که تو درس های مختلف اتفاق میفته رو تو یه کاغذ بنویسید و قبل هر آزمون  نگاهشون کنید حواستون باشه. به نظرم اثر داره

راه دیگه اش رو هم گفتن. حل تمرین زیاد و رفع شدن این سوتی ها در تمرین ها که دیگه در کنکور کمترین سوتی بدی.*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام شما هم از اینجوری بی دقتیا زیاد دارین؟ مثلا وقتی جسم به زمین بر خورد میکنه و بر میگرده برای تعیین تکانه باید علامت سرعتا قرینه بشه بعد تفریق انجام بشه. ولی من حواسم نیست بدون تغییر علامت سرعت تفریق میکنم. چیکار کنم؟


سلام

بی دقتی مانند هر خطای دیگری یکسری دلایل خاص داره که باید توسط شخص خاطی شناسایی و رفع بشند
شما اصولا نمی تونید علت بی دقتی های خودتون رو از بقیه جویا بشید به انضمام این که خطای شما یکی از میلیون ها خطایی هست که برای هر دانش آموز دیگری ممکنه رخ بده پس مقایسه اشتباه محاسباتی شما با بقیه و الگو گرفتن از کاری که برای رفع خطای اختصاصی خودشون انجام دادند به مثابه آب در هاون کوبیدنه. همانطور که هر دانش آموزی برنامه ریزی شخصی خود را داراست، دچار به بی دقتی های خاص خود نیز سر جلسه آزمونی با تایم محدود می شود.
اما مواردی رو میگم که در ریشه یابی (و نه برای الگو گرفتن به جهت رفع خطای احتمالی) شاید کمک کننده باشند= 

1- ممکنه در زمان آموزش، شالوده و اساس مطالب آموخته و تثبیت شده همراه با ریز جزئیات همان مباحث به درستی در ذهنت چیده نشده باشه. به جهت مثال جاهلی در زمان مطالعه زیست شناسی بعد از مطالعه درسنامه و در حین زدن تست های آموزشی از منبع کمک درسی صرفا نکات تست هایی را بررسی می کند که غلط زده بود، در این صورت نکات بسیاری را از دست می دهد (نکات حاصله از تست هایی که پاسخنامه آنها دور ریخته شد) پس از این وارد مقوله تست سرعتی شده و مشاهده می کند که تعداد زیادی از سوالات رو بواسطه بی دقتی غلط زده است. ولی این حس کاملا اشتباهه. چراکه منشا این بی دقتی ها خوابیده در پاسخ نامه ای از تست های آموزشی که دقیق و صحیح بررسی و مارک دار نشد و در انتها شما بدون این که نکات جدید رو مجددا مرور و حتی نکات پر اهمیت تر رو وارد کتاب درسی کنید شتاب زده عازم به سمت و سوی آزمون سرعتی از اون مباحث شدین یا با هیجان وصف ناپذیر ناشی از توهم بلد بودن رفتید نشستید سر جلسه آزمون x. نتیجتا در هر سوالی از زیست سر جلسه آزمون ابتدا یکی دو گزینه رو خط زده و بین باقی گزینه ها به شدت در کاسه شک افتاده و نهایتا وقتی تست رو غلط حل کردی، در منزل حین انجام فرایض تحلیل آزمون با مطالعه پاسخنامه سوال به خودت بگی: "واااای بنده چرا اینجارو گاف دادم، من که خونده بودم" بله خوانده بودی ولی ناقصی در مرحله آموزش یا کاهلی به هنگام مرور و سستی در تثبیت هرچه بهتر مطالب خوانده شده سر جلسه آزمون کار دستت داد.
پس با این ملاحظات، بی دقتی توجیهی برای غلط زدن های ناشی از مواردی که بالاتر ذکر شد محسوب میشه. بهترین و در عین حال بدترین توجیه برای نتیجه نگرفتن، چرا بدترین توجیه؟ چون شما با غلط زدن سوال و تحلیل اون در منزل می بینی که پاسخت فقط یه تقسیم بر 10 کم داشته و به خودت میگی ایول، غافل از این که کل نکته اون سوال یه تقسیم بر 10 آخرش بود که تو انجام ندادی.

2- اگر مشکل در مرحله یک نبود، احتمالا ضعف در سرعت عمل حل سوالات و کمبود تایم باید بررسی بشه. وقتی تست زمان دار حل نکنی یا به اندازه کافی آزمون تک درس قبل از هر آزمون نزده باشی احتمالا تحت فشار محدودیت زمانی هر درس قرار خواهی گرفت که خب این فشار خودش رو به شکل بی دقتی بروز میده. به علاوه این که مدیریت اشتباه سر جلسه که باعث کمبود تایم (بویژه در درس های انتهایی دفترچه) بشه هم باعث و بانی افزایش خطاهای احتمالیه. مشکل کمبود زمان با حل تست های تمرینی و سرعتی (آزمونی) قابل حل شدن هست. البته در کنارش شما هر چقدر مهارت آزمون زدن کسب کنید (یا به عبارتی هر چقدر به آزمون های جامع انتهای سال نزدیک تر بشید) نهایتا قابلیت حفظ آرامش سر جلسه رو بیشتر و بیشتر ارتقا خواهی داد چراکه با هر آزمون بواسطه وسعت یافتن دایره شناخت بر توانمندی های خاص خود منطقیه که مدیریت بهتری در مصرف زمان ارائه می کنی.

3- کاهش غیر ارادی توجه در برخورد با سوالات آسان و اون دسته از سوالاتی که قبلا نمونه اش رو دیدی (بگونه ای که وقتی سوال رو دیدی کیف می کنی از خودت که عجب آدم خفنی هستم عنان از کف میدی که یا خدا دیشب نمونه اش رو داخل فلان کتاب یا آزمون حل کردم) با این پیش فرض ذهنی وارد پروسه حل اون سوال میشی و نتیجتا با هیجان زیاد شروع به حلش میکنی، نکته ای رو جا میندازی یا عددی رو اشتباه می بینی یا مرحله ای رو کمتر انجام میدی. از آزمون که بیرون اومدی با حالت طلب کارانه انتظار داری که اون سوال رو درست زده باشی، ولی متاسفانه تحت فشار دفترچه پاسخ قرار می گیری عصر همان روز. پس در مواجهه با سوالات آسون یکم به خودت تکان بده و طوری با اون سوال رفتار کن که انگار اولین باره در حال زیارتش هستی. تازه با دقت بیشتری به اون دسته از سوالاتی که قراره بهت حال بدن سر جلسه پاسخ بده.

4- در دروسی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک و همچنین مسائل شیمی که محاسبات در کار هست، باید منظم بنویسی یا بهتر بگم، شلخته حل کردن، درشت نویسی و بطور کلی تجاوز به حریم سوالات بعدی و قبلی مستقیما به بی دقتی در به جواب آخر رسیدن ختم میشه.

5- در کیفیت ابعاد دیگر زندگی ات سرک بکش! خواب، خوراک و ... فک کنم کاملا با من موافقی کسی که روز های معمولی لنگ ظهر تنه لش اش رو از بستر بیرون میکشه (مثلا 12 ظهر) قاعدتا نمیتونه صبح زود و حدودای ساعت 7 و 8 اون دقت لازم رو برای حل سوالات آزمون سر جلسه داشته باشه و همچنان دلش لک می زند برای چند دقیقه خواب و نتیجتا تمرکز کافی ندارد. قبل از هر آزمون حداقل 7 ساعت بِکَپ و قبل از ساعت 11 خواب باش.

6- اگر مشکل در موارد بالا نبود (که 99% موارد هست) حالا می پردازی به احیای یکسری مهارت های فردی در روند مطالعه و حل سوالات دفترچه آزمون. به جهت نمونه شما میتونید در حین مطالعه صورت سوال از علائم خاصی برای بولد کردن نکات، داده ها و خواسته های مهم تر طراح تست استفاده کنید. بهتره این علائم از علامت های روتین استفاده شده در منزل نباشند. مثلا اگر در منزل برای بولد کردن جمله ای در متن زیر اون جمله خط میکشی سر جلسه دور موارد مهم تر دایره و ... بکش. ( بجای چشم و انگشت از مداد برای خط بردن سوال استفاده کن و هر کجا به نکته مهم تری برخوردی دورش دایره بکش ) / یکم آروم تر و با آرامش سوالات رو بخون بجای ( سر جلسه نه پیر زن نغ نغو و کند باش و نه زیادی عجله کن )

و ... (موارد دیگری هم خودت با توجه به شرایط خاص خودت میتونی به اجرا بگذاری که خارج از حوصله بود گفتنشون)

----------


## ahmadreza9001

باید متوجه باشی که اون بی‌دقتی دقیقا چیه و از چه جنسی هست. مثلا اگه همینطور که گفتی تو یه تیپ خاص بی‌دقتی میکنی؛ هر وقت تو آزمون به این تیپ رسیدی یه علامت بزرگ کنار سوال بزن تا بعد که حل کردی یادت باشه چک کنی اون اشتباه رو نکرده باشی.
بعضی وقتا بی‌دقتی‌ها از جنس ناقص خوندن سواله. مثلا جواب رو به میلی‌لیتر میخواد تو اونی که به لیتر هست رو علامت میزنی. اینجا دایره کشیدن دور بخش‌های مهم سوال خیلی کمک می‌کنه.
یه دست دیگه از بی‌دقتی‌ها بخاطر فرموله. مثلا یه فرمول علامت منفی یا رادیکالی با فورجه غیر ۲ داره. اینجا نوشتن خود فرمول بصورت خام هم مفیده.
در نهایت هم قبل از اینکه شروع کنی سوال رو حل کنی گزینه‌ها رو چک کن. مثلا اگه گزینه‌ها بصورت ۲  ۲۰  ۲۰۰  ۲۰۰۰ هست معنیش اینه که طراح توقع داره توی صفرها اشتباه کنی پس همینجا دقتت رو تو این مورد بیشتر کن. یا اگه به صورت ۶   ۱۲   ۴   ۸ هست معنیش اینه که طراح فکر میکنه یه ضربدر ۲ یا یه تقسیم بر ۲ رو قراره فراموش کنی. پس حواست رو جمع‌تر میکنی. خلاصه مهندسی معکوس سوال خیلی مفیده.
در سوالات زیست، دینی و حفظیات شیمی گزینه‌ها رو که بررسی میکنی زیر اون کلمه‌ای که باعث میشه گزینه رو رد کنی خط بکش و تهشم جلوی گزینه یه ضربدر بزن. این خیلی مفیده که گزینه جابجا وارد نکنی. و تو شمارشی‌ها اشتباه نکنی.

----------


## mojtabamessi

خدم خیلی این مشکلو داشتم مرتب و تمیز بنویس ریاضی فیزیک با مسائل شیمی خیلی تاثیر داره کوچیکتر بنویس ولی مرتب خیلیم وسواس ن چون وقت گیر میشه ولی یخورده اروم مرتب تر بنویس یوقت ی منفی جا گذاشتی زود بتونی برگردی
برامن ک تاثیر داشت

----------


## rezzanr

> سلام
> 
> بی دقتی مانند هر خطای دیگری یکسری دلایل خاص داره که باید توسط شخص خاطی شناسایی و رفع بشند
> شما اصولا نمی تونید علت بی دقتی های خودتون رو از بقیه جویا بشید به انضمام این که خطای شما یکی از میلیون ها خطایی هست که برای هر دانش آموز دیگری ممکنه رخ بده پس مقایسه اشتباه محاسباتی شما با بقیه و الگو گرفتن از کاری که برای رفع خطای اختصاصی خودشون انجام دادند به مثابه آب در هاون کوبیدنه. همانطور که هر دانش آموزی برنامه ریزی شخصی خود را داراست، دچار به بی دقتی های خاص خود نیز سر جلسه آزمونی با تایم محدود می شود.
> اما مواردی رو میگم که در ریشه یابی (و نه برای الگو گرفتن به جهت رفع خطای احتمالی) شاید کمک کننده باشند= 
> 
> 1- ممکنه در زمان آموزش، شالوده و اساس مطالب آموخته و تثبیت شده همراه با ریز جزئیات همان مباحث به درستی در ذهنت چیده نشده باشه. به جهت مثال جاهلی در زمان مطالعه زیست شناسی بعد از مطالعه درسنامه و در حین زدن تست های آموزشی از منبع کمک درسی صرفا نکات تست هایی را بررسی می کند که غلط زده بود، در این صورت نکات بسیاری را از دست می دهد (نکات حاصله از تست هایی که پاسخنامه آنها دور ریخته شد) پس از این وارد مقوله تست سرعتی شده و مشاهده می کند که تعداد زیادی از سوالات رو بواسطه بی دقتی غلط زده است. ولی این حس کاملا اشتباهه. چراکه منشا این بی دقتی ها خوابیده در پاسخ نامه ای از تست های آموزشی که دقیق و صحیح بررسی و مارک دار نشد و در انتها شما بدون این که نکات جدید رو مجددا مرور و حتی نکات پر اهمیت تر رو وارد کتاب درسی کنید شتاب زده عازم به سمت و سوی آزمون سرعتی از اون مباحث شدین یا با هیجان وصف ناپذیر ناشی از توهم بلد بودن رفتید نشستید سر جلسه آزمون x. نتیجتا در هر سوالی از زیست سر جلسه آزمون ابتدا یکی دو گزینه رو خط زده و بین باقی گزینه ها به شدت در کاسه شک افتاده و نهایتا وقتی تست رو غلط حل کردی، در منزل حین انجام فرایض تحلیل آزمون با مطالعه پاسخنامه سوال به خودت بگی: "واااای بنده چرا اینجارو گاف دادم، من که خونده بودم" بله خوانده بودی ولی ناقصی در مرحله آموزش یا کاهلی به هنگام مرور و سستی در تثبیت هرچه بهتر مطالب خوانده شده سر جلسه آزمون کار دستت داد.
> پس با این ملاحظات، بی دقتی توجیهی برای غلط زدن های ناشی از مواردی که بالاتر ذکر شد محسوب میشه. بهترین و در عین حال بدترین توجیه برای نتیجه نگرفتن، چرا بدترین توجیه؟ چون شما با غلط زدن سوال و تحلیل اون در منزل می بینی که پاسخت فقط یه تقسیم بر 10 کم داشته و به خودت میگی ایول، غافل از این که کل نکته اون سوال یه تقسیم بر 10 آخرش بود که تو انجام ندادی.
> 
> ...


خیلی مممنون

----------


## rezzanr

> باید متوجه باشی که اون بی‌دقتی دقیقا چیه و از چه جنسی هست. مثلا اگه همینطور که گفتی تو یه تیپ خاص بی‌دقتی میکنی؛ هر وقت تو آزمون به این تیپ رسیدی یه علامت بزرگ کنار سوال بزن تا بعد که حل کردی یادت باشه چک کنی اون اشتباه رو نکرده باشی.
> بعضی وقتا بی‌دقتی‌ها از جنس ناقص خوندن سواله. مثلا جواب رو به میلی‌لیتر میخواد تو اونی که به لیتر هست رو علامت میزنی. اینجا دایره کشیدن دور بخش‌های مهم سوال خیلی کمک می‌کنه.
> یه دست دیگه از بی‌دقتی‌ها بخاطر فرموله. مثلا یه فرمول علامت منفی یا رادیکالی با فورجه غیر ۲ داره. اینجا نوشتن خود فرمول بصورت خام هم مفیده.
> در نهایت هم قبل از اینکه شروع کنی سوال رو حل کنی گزینه‌ها رو چک کن. مثلا اگه گزینه‌ها بصورت ۲  ۲۰  ۲۰۰  ۲۰۰۰ هست معنیش اینه که طراح توقع داره توی صفرها اشتباه کنی پس همینجا دقتت رو تو این مورد بیشتر کن. یا اگه به صورت ۶   ۱۲   ۴   ۸ هست معنیش اینه که طراح فکر میکنه یه ضربدر ۲ یا یه تقسیم بر ۲ رو قراره فراموش کنی. پس حواست رو جمع‌تر میکنی. خلاصه مهندسی معکوس سوال خیلی مفیده.
> در سوالات زیست، دینی و حفظیات شیمی گزینه‌ها رو که بررسی میکنی زیر اون کلمه‌ای که باعث میشه گزینه رو رد کنی خط بکش و تهشم جلوی گزینه یه ضربدر بزن. این خیلی مفیده که گزینه جابجا وارد نکنی. و تو شمارشی‌ها اشتباه نکنی.


ممنون بابت راهنمایی

----------


## rezzanr

> خدم خیلی این مشکلو داشتم مرتب و تمیز بنویس ریاضی فیزیک با مسائل شیمی خیلی تاثیر داره کوچیکتر بنویس ولی مرتب خیلیم وسواس ن چون وقت گیر میشه ولی یخورده اروم مرتب تر بنویس یوقت ی منفی جا گذاشتی زود بتونی برگردی
> برامن ک تاثیر داشت


خیلی ممنون. شما قلم چی میرید ؟ میشه بگین ترازتون حدودا چنده تو ازمونا؟

----------


## Sad_Satan

...

----------

